# Big storm coming our way



## tumbelweed (Mar 2, 2015)

Hello everyone. We have a tropical storm heading our way here in the northeast and possible hurricane landing Tues. How should I prepare my bees for the storm? I have 2 hives . They are in a wooded area I’m going to set a wind barrier up and also thinking of strapping down the hives. I’m assuming the bees will stay inside during the storm? Is there anything else I might consider doing?

Thanks
Doris


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Use a couple ratchet straps, one to strap the hive together (all parts) and a second to tie down to heavy blocks, etc. If your hives are facing the incoming storm you may want to put hay bales or something in front for a wind barrier. Other than that, there's not much more you can really do. Just try to make sure the hives don't get blown apart during the storm. They will handle to rest. OH yeah, make sure they aren't in a flooding area or at least higher than the highest water has ever been.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

If there are lots of loose branches around, they can turn into missiles. Not much you can do about falling limbs or trees, but you may want to get out there immediately after the storm for damage control. The straps should keep the hives stationery, but a fall limb or tree might smash them.


----------



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

Totally not bee related, but we were flooded by hurricane Sandy, so just want to say, if you think you're going to be hit by a hurricane, go out and take photos of your house, garage, basement, bees, property, car, etc. before the storm hits. Anything that could get wrecked or flooded. It will really help you with any insurance claims. Good Luck Doris! Hope it goes out to sea and doesn't hit anyone. Now I'm off to strap together my own bees, take photos, and get all the tools out of my flood prone basement... Just in case.


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

I know this is the topbar forum, but anyone reading this who also has Lang hives in the path of a hurricane should keep them 3 boxes and under in height. Anything higher invites a turnover/topple even when they are strapped together.

Been there.

Rusty


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Pontoons strapped on justin case?


----------



## Orion7 (Jun 3, 2015)

You could close the hives up at night and move them indoors if you have a garage or barn you think would be safe. I'm not sure how long you can leave them closed up, but I have had nucs closed for several days. And, in the winter they stay in sometimes for weeks.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

My full size TBH's are on 3ft tall stands, but not bolted to the stand. I plan to take mine off the stand and set on the ground or cinder blocks (we don't flood) and might put the stand over top the box as a form of protection from any falling limbs. The roofs will also be bungie corded down on the hive.


----------



## Jon Wolff (Apr 28, 2013)

You can also drive stakes into the ground on either side and run rope over the hives and lash them tightly to the stakes.


----------



## DiPhi (May 16, 2015)

Sending you all hopes for safety for you, your bees, your hives, and your loved ones. (And please send some water out toward us in California)!


----------



## Jon Wolff (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks, DiPhi. It's turned out to just be a lot of rain for me here in Georgia. If I could, I'd send it your way because we're tired of it. Goldenrod is in full bloom and the bees haven't been able to get to it all week. Today was decent, with just scattered showers, and the hives were bustling. Here's hoping it clears up so the bees can build up for winter.


----------



## tumbelweed (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks everyone the storm isn't coming our way, thank goodness.


----------

